# Dried Yeast In Freezer



## Bribie G (30/5/10)

Two years since I got back into Brewing :icon_chickcheers: and the whole time, I have kept my sachets of dried yeast in the freezer. Despite numerous posts advising to the contrary. Works fine. I always have a selection of my favourites such as s-189, US-05 etc on hand, and I keep them in the little shelf inside the freezer door, often for months and they resuscitate like brand new.

Last August when SWMBO and I went for a midweek getaway to Maroochydore I came across a LHBS on Aerodrome Road. I popped in and bought some packs of Morgans Lager yeast, kept in a display fridge and while I was at it I got some US-05 and W-34/70. Due to moving house I've just about run out of beer so I've done a few quick kits n bits to put some drinkables in the kegerator, prior to the seeerious brewing for the annual comp push. Today I put down a Coopers lager and bits and rifled in the freezer door to see what yeasts I had, and there was a US-05. Nine months.

I rehydrated and within 15 minutes it was creaming, fluffed up and just about crawling out of the jar. I reckon dried yeast is like frozen sperm samples - you could probably put it into liquid nitrogen and it would come out and tear your head off. Method proven to my satisfaction.

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (30/5/10)

I used to keep our bread-making yeast in the freezer, never had a problem when using it.
But as per manufactures recommendation the brewing yeast stays in the fridge (but even then there does not appear to be a big issue if it goes past the use-by date).


----------



## rendo (30/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Two years since I got back into Brewing :icon_chickcheers: and the whole time, I have kept my sachets of dried yeast in the freezer. Despite numerous posts advising to the contrary. Works fine. I always have a selection of my favourites such as s-189, US-05 etc on hand, and I keep them in the little shelf inside the freezer door, often for months and they resuscitate like brand new.



I have read this many times, but shyed away from doing it. As soon as I get up after typing this message, I will be putting my yeast in the freezer. Thanks BG.



BribieG said:


> I reckon dried yeast is like frozen sperm samples :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:



Just be careful to NOT get the two mixed up mate......SHUDDER!!!!


----------



## Screwtop (30/5/10)

Well I learn from mistakes most of the time and it's happened again. Have had a block of Nottingham for over two years, more like three years come to think about it. Like others above I always store dried yeast in the freezer. Been using this Nott for beers without an issue...................until two brews ago :angry: 

Made an Altbier, which I've made repeatedly but this time changed bittering hops, it had some strange aroma/taste, was blaming the change in bittering hops etc, aged it but now after 4 months it's still the same. Couple of months ago I made a bitter, again a repeated recipe......................... again something wrong, seemed like acetaldehyde, which I'm sensitive to, bugger, bugger, bugger, give it some time. 

Last Friday the bitter had been in the keg for 6 weeks so tried it again, no change, so tried the Alt..........................Bingo same flavour/aroma. Although different malt bills and hops THAT TASTE was there, it's some sort of yeast issue but difficult to nail, not really acetaldehyde, but slightly similar............... lesson learned, Nott in the bin.

Three years was stretchin it a bit though eh :lol: 

Drinking or tipping three kegs of shitty beer should teach me,,,,,,,ya think!!

Screwy


----------



## QIK86 (5/6/10)

i've actually been contemplating using a pack of us05 i've had in the fridge that's about 12 months past its used by date. opinions?


----------



## mxd (5/6/10)

can you buy the dried yeast in bigger containers, like the 200g bread yeast type ?


----------



## gregs (5/6/10)

Does anybody know what the process of freeze drying is because isnt that how the dried yeast is preserved?


----------



## Screwtop (5/6/10)

mxd said:


> can you buy the dried yeast in bigger containers, like the 200g bread yeast type ?




I have bought Nottingham in 500g blocks

Screwy


----------



## Jim Botla (5/6/10)

QIK86 said:


> i've actually been contemplating using a pack of us05 i've had in the fridge that's about 12 months past its used by date. opinions?



I recently pitched some S23 2 years out of date from the fridge with no problems, I've since pitched the slurry 2ce still no problems.

Cheers Jim


----------

